# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  پیغام خطای lineage Version

## SReza1

کسی تا حالا به این مشکل برخورد کرده. داشته Replication انجام میشده. دو سه هفته کار میکرده و بعد اینطوری شده. SQL 2008 R2  است

----------

